# Decapeptyl- where to inject?



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am doing a DEIVF with a clinic abroad but have my injections/scans done locally. I had my decapeptyl injection done yesterday, but the local nurse i sisted she do it in my stomach rather than my thigh/bottom like it is recommended. My clinic abroad said that it should have been administered into the thigh/bum but couldn't really tell me if it will have the same effect in the stomach. Have you heard that it is also possible to administer in the stomach. I am a bit anxious now that it asn't worked and the whole cycle is ruined.
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is meant to be an intramuscular injection. It does not seem to mention a subcutaneous injection in the data sheet.
This does not mean that it won't still work as it is in there, it just won't be tested in that location for how long it lasts, irritation etc.

Often IM injections are administered subcut due to people's ample fat covering and the needles not being long enough   
Hope it works out for you.


----------

